# My Random London Shots



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Well, nothing new here that i haven't already posted - but i will be adding more, as and when i take them 

These have all been taken in the past year or so

Comments and Constructive criticism always welcome....enjoy!!!


1.









2.









3.









4.









5.









6.









7.









8.









9.









10.









11.









12.









13.









14.









15.









16.









17.









18.









19.









20.









21.









22.









23.









24.









25.









26.









27.









28.









29.









30.









31.









32.









33.









34.









35.









36.









37.









38.









39.









40.









41.









42.









43.









44.









45.









46.









47.









48.









49. *Some pics from the Thames Festival*









50.









51.









52.









53.









54.









55.









56.









57.









58.









59.









60.









61.









62.









63.









64.









65.









66.









67.









68. *>>>>>>>*









69.









70.









71.









72. *pano>>>>*









73.









74.









75.









76.









77.









78.









79.









80.









81.









82.









83.









84.










*SCROLL>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>*


----------



## juanico (Sep 30, 2005)

Beautiful set of pictures, nice work!

Were those #36 to #46 taken from Pimrose Hill?


----------



## fettekatz (Oct 17, 2007)

very nice shots... did you really made all of them? If so, you got a good eye or the motif


----------



## Liwwadden (Nov 12, 2005)

Wow, stunning shots! kay:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

juanico said:


> Beautiful set of pictures, nice work!
> 
> Were those #36 to #46 taken from Pimrose Hill?


I took them from Alexandra Palace - Its basically on the same hill as Primrose hill, but a few miles further out from the centre of town 

Here's a pic of it - 











fettekatz said:


> very nice shots... did you really made all of them? If so, you got a good eye or the motif


Yep, i took all of them 

Thanks kay:


----------



## Medo (Apr 7, 2004)

A fantastic set of pictures, well done.


----------



## xzmattzx (Dec 24, 2004)

Picture #1 (not the panorama) is my favorite.

Canary Wharf has some of the best-looking skyscrapers in the world, in my opinion.


----------



## alitezar (Mar 10, 2006)

Lovely pictures


----------



## Sirgarbagemann (Apr 5, 2006)

WOAH! ur good!


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

Centrepoint - One of London's first tall buildings, it stood empty for years after construction , its value was constantly rising, so the owner was making money with or without tennents. 

Anyways, i like it:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

And here's some pics of 'real' London, Shepherds Bush in West London. Its a fairly standard area, the sort you would fine anywhere in in London - with a mix of rich and poor, black and white etc etc. 

These are just snapshots taken for a school project i'm doing on the area - but it gives a contrast to the glitz of the central London pics i've posted.










*How much street clutter do we need :dunno:*


















*They like their fruit in Shepherds Bush...healthy folk...*


















*Not so healthy..*



































*
The BBC HQ is just down the road in White City*









*A wonderful art deco block...*


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

And a couple more randoms i found on my computer....

*The Millennium Bridge...*









*Couldn't resist snapping this...i loved the vibrant colours :happy:*


----------



## Delirium (Oct 8, 2005)

:happy: :bow: :bow: :bow:

amazing shots! :drool: whats your secret? :sly:

those shops in the very first shepards bush pic, look rather North Americanicle looking :yes:


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Cheers dude :cheers: 

I just take hundreds of pics of _everything_ - and the law of averages means you get a few half decent ones :yes:

*Ramdom Skaters* :dunno:









*Somerset House Ice Rink*


----------



## bosman (Mar 8, 2007)

I'm glad you have "nothing better to do" than to take these awesome pics. Keep it up!


----------



## The Collector (Dec 2, 2003)

*Love London, great essay!* :applause:


----------



## Tetramesh (Jun 22, 2007)

These are great pictures, especially the ones on the South-Bank. The Shepherd's Bush ones bring back memories, I lived there for a year in the early 90's. I didn't like it.


----------



## Patachou (Dec 1, 2007)

Lovely pictures


----------



## Didoluva (Jun 2, 2006)

Brilliant. You can smell London's multicultural and tollerant personality from every corner, every building, every shot. Definitely the first city I ought to visit if I'm able to travel to Europe.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing photo-tour


----------



## Ribarca (Jan 28, 2005)

Great shots!


----------



## StevenW (Sep 12, 2002)

Beautiful City! Beautiful pictures!!! Well Done!!!
This picture always reminds me of the "Animals" cover for Pink Floyd! 








:master:


----------



## .baby gurl. (Sep 23, 2008)

Some of these pictures are absolutely amazing!


----------



## MikaGe (Apr 7, 2006)

Best city on earth. Awesome album...


----------



## Parisian Girl (Nov 6, 2007)

Fantastic set of photos! Great views of London at street level! :cheers1:

London rocks!!


----------



## Maipo Valley (Feb 3, 2008)

great


----------



## Andre_idol (Aug 6, 2008)

London town :drool:

amazing "nothing better to do" :applause:


----------



## adschi (Sep 25, 2010)

I love all your pictures! Stunning! :cheers:

They capture London so well


----------



## NothingBetterToDo (Sep 11, 2002)

^^ Thanks, i have lots more i should really add when i get a chance


----------



## karlvan (Jan 31, 2011)

great shots...some of them could pass as postcards.


----------

